# next stop - Schnittke



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yuri Bashmet Schnittke Viola Concerto Pt 1*

The music hit me in the stomack in a good way. Fabulous!

youtube comments

*bashmet is GOD!

The man had soul, that's the difference.

ohhh man he's soo cool i want to drown in this eternally*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yuri Bashmet Schnittke Viola Concerto Pt 2*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yuri Bashmet Schnittke Viola Concerto Pt 3*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yuri Bashmet Schnittke Viola Concerto Pt 4*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schnittke Cello Sonata no.1 Natalia Gutman & Viacheslav Poprugin*

Alfred Schnittke sonata no.1 for cello and piano (1978)
(dedicated to Natalia Gutman)
I. Largo 0:01
II. Presto 4:10
III. Largo 10:45

*Natalia Gutman cello
Viacheslav Poprugin piano*

The camera is still standing, and that suits the music very well. Magical and vibrant work.

youtube comments

*My God. This is incredibly raw, powerful and almost too much to respond to. It requires the performers to be as direct as it possible to be and the listener to take it head on. Natalia Gutman is an extraordinary presence, a life-force. The pianist is also wonderful.*


----------

